# can't stream on rooted android devices



## rboutin2

I have a Verizon Droid Maxx running kit Kat and am rooted to use xposed framework. Says no streaming allowed due to unauthorized modifications. I have tried use the root cloak module for xposed and it doesn't make a difference. I am not upset or angry. It is understandable why they don't allow rooted devices. Just wanted to say if anyone finds a way to get it to work, keep us posted. I'll be looking out for a method for the next week or so.


----------



## slowbiscuit

It'll come soon enough, then we can once again shake our heads at how Tivo and the content industry keep trying to put stupid, easily worked-around restrictions in the way of smart folks that are simply trying to watch what they pay for whenever and however they want.


----------



## Bytez

Is there a thread on XDA about this?


----------



## mmf01

Bytez said:


> Is there a thread on XDA about this?


Here ya go..No solution yet, but folks are already discussing..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2678200


----------



## deaddeeds

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=55757940#post55757940

We will have to wait and see, but I am not giving up my rooted S4 for Tivo. Way too much bloatware from big red to go back.


----------



## tomhorsley

There is also this thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=55755929&postcount=315


----------



## Captainbob

deaddeeds said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=55757940#post55757940
> 
> We will have to wait and see, but I am not giving up my rooted S4 for Tivo. Way too much bloatware from big red to go back.


Buy a Nexus phone. My Nexus 4 has no bloatware,* always has the latest version of Android, as soon as it is released *and I don't have to root it and possibly screw up it's functionality with different apps.


----------



## Endymion_

Sadly, "buy a Nexus phone" is not an honest alternative here. Although it is free of garbage apps that AT&T, T-Mobile, Verizon and other carriers load down their phones with, there are still (surprisingly) far too many things that you just can't do on a completely carrier-free unlocked phone or tablet. That includes the Nexus line, too. The Nexus line serves a good purpose and are absolutely a great value, but the additional functionality that root (or even CFW) provide will never be replaced by just using a different phone or tablet.

We just have to sit tight, this will get licked, no doubt about it.


----------



## mrsean

Endymion_ said:


> Sadly, "buy a Nexus phone" is not an honest alternative here.


Especially, if you're on VZW. Google is done with them as far as the Nexus brand is concerned.


----------



## tomhorsley

It does seem like a custom kernel could permanently solve the problem by hooking into every known interface an app might use and artificially changing the results of service calls made by certain apps .


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

Tivo app not working? Solution - go buy a new phone! Yeesh.

I don't care that much about bloatware on my G2, I just ignore it. But the customization options available using something like Xposed are the reason I root. Even the stock android experience can be bettered with xposed mods like XGELS.

But anyway, I also await word on a solution. So far, the xda thread is full of equally "helpful" solutions like kmttg and streambaby, which are great and all, but do not solve this issue nor answer the question.


----------



## Nyce_1

I posted this in the other thread, but not sure if it's truly a good solution or not, but have any of you tried the app: "Triangle Away"? It resets the flash counter embedded in the device. I experimented with rooting my Note 2 (about a year ago) and installed custom ROMs, but came into an issue where some apps wouldn't fully function on my tinkered device. I used Triangle Away to set my counter back to 0 and some apps worked flawlessly after. 

worth a try. free app in Play Store.


----------



## elborak

Why don't you try it and tell us if it works?


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

triangle away is meant to reset the counter, if you have flashed a custom ROM. I don't believe it does anything if you have only rooted.

It looks like there may be more to this issue besides root, as people are reporting in other threads that they are not rooted and still get the message.


----------



## tomhorsley

I did see an app for using root access to lock and unlock the boot loader, so that might be worth a try as well. I may experiment this weekend with my old nexus 7 which I am perfectly willing to screw up and just reflash to stock if it gets too bad. Be interesting to see if merely having an unlocked boot loader makes the tivo app object.


----------



## aridon

I'm rooted and no streaming. Doesn't make sense. I can rip the shows off the TiVo to my PC and do all kinds of things with them but not a rooted phone. Idiots.


----------



## Nyce_1

elborak said:


> Why don't you try it and tell us if it works?


streaming works perfectly on all of my android devices. just trying to help.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Nyce_1 said:


> I posted this in the other thread, but not sure if it's truly a good solution or not, but have any of you tried the app: "Triangle Away"? It resets the flash counter embedded in the device. I experimented with rooting my Note 2 (about a year ago) and installed custom ROMs, but came into an issue where some apps wouldn't fully function on my tinkered device. I used Triangle Away to set my counter back to 0 and some apps worked flawlessly after.
> 
> worth a try. free app in Play Store.


It's Samsung only, so cuts out a ton of other Android.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Endymion_ said:


> Sadly, "buy a Nexus phone" is not an honest alternative here. Although it is free of garbage apps that AT&T, T-Mobile, Verizon and other carriers load down their phones with, there are still (surprisingly) far too many things that you just can't do on a completely carrier-free unlocked phone or tablet. That includes the Nexus line, too. The Nexus line serves a good purpose and are absolutely a great value, but the additional functionality that root (or even CFW) provide will never be replaced by just using a different phone or tablet.
> 
> We just have to sit tight, this will get licked, no doubt about it.


I have no idea what you're talking about when you say a Nexus can't do stuff a carrier-locked phone can do. Plenty of carrier-specific stuff can be sideloaded if you really want their crap. The only thing I know of, offhand, is you can't run alternative payment systems like ISIS (now Softcard) because Nexus has Google Wallet (and even that can be worked around with RootCloak). Please provide examples, I have a Nexus 5 and nothing I want is missing.

You do know it's dirt-simple to unlock and root a Nexus, right? But that has nothing to do with the point of this thread, which is that rooted phones can't use the app (yet).


----------



## mr_smits

Endymion_ said:


> Sadly, "buy a Nexus phone" is not an honest alternative here. Although it is free of garbage apps that AT&T, T-Mobile, Verizon and other carriers load down their phones with, there are still (surprisingly) far too many things that you just can't do on a completely carrier-free unlocked phone or tablet.


Like what?


----------



## slowbiscuit

aridon said:


> I'm rooted and no streaming. Doesn't make sense. I can rip the shows off the TiVo to my PC and do all kinds of things with them but not a rooted phone. Idiots.


Exactly, as mentioned before what you have is a lot of people living in the past pretending that this crap actually works, knowing full well that it's all easily worked around.

I fail to understand why pissing off knowledgeable customers (who tend to influence others) makes for good business, but that's just me.


----------



## Dan203

slowbiscuit said:


> Exactly, as mentioned before what you have is a lot of people living in the past pretending that this crap actually works, knowing full well that it's all easily worked around.
> 
> I fail to understand why pissing off knowledgeable customers (who tend to influence others) makes for good business, but that's just me.


Dollars to donuts Cable Labs requires this, and they do so because they get pressure from the content owners. Most of these people don't understand technology at all, they just say "we don't want the app to work on hacked devices" and TiVo has to comply.


----------



## waynomo

Dan203 said:


> Dollars to donuts Cable Labs requires this, and they do so because they get pressure from the content owners. Most of these people don't understand technology at all, they just say "we don't want the app to work on hacked devices" and TiVo has to comply.


A conspiracy of ignorance. Nothing new.


----------



## PCurry57

slowbiscuit said:


> It's Samsung only, so cuts out a ton of other Android.


So does this work to allow streaming with a rooted device. I flashed the current original rom back on my galaxy tab 3 so I could stream.. If this works I'll root it again


----------



## aaronwt

mrsean said:


> Especially, if you're on VZW. Google is done with them as far as the Nexus brand is concerned.


Yet there are still current rumors that the next Nexus phone will be available on Verizon Wireless.


----------



## Endymion_

slowbiscuit said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about when you say a Nexus can't do stuff a carrier-locked phone can do.


I have no idea what you are talking about, either, but mostly because I didn't say that. I said that "just buy a Nexus" is not a good alternative to a *rooted* phone. You know this is true because you yourself said that a *rooted* Nexus is more powerful. I don't want carrier specific garbage on my phone, and while "just buy a Nexus" solves _that_ problem, it doesn't give you the kind of power that a rooted phone would give. I don't use a Nexus but if I did, it would be rooted already. I'm not sure why it isn't clear to you that I was specifically stating that a *rooted* phone is a desirable thing, counter to Captainbob's implication.


----------



## slowbiscuit

And I said that rooting a Nexus is dirt-simple, the problem here is that you used a bad example vs. a carrier phone that's been unlocked.


----------



## Endymion_

You're the one making the bad comparison. All I said is that an unlocked phone is not a good alternative to a rooted one. You yourself know this when you have admitted that _a rooted Nexus is preferable to an unrooted one._ I made absolutely no comment on how easy it is to root any phone, Nexus or otherwise. I was addressing Captainbob's notion that a Nexus (an unlocked phone) is the solution to everyone's problems.

Short answer: it's not.


----------



## swerver

So I guess no one has figured this out yet?


----------



## JonSCSL

swerver said:


> So I guess no one has figured this out yet?


You can unroot via the option in SuperSU then the Tivo app will stream. To reroot you could flash supersu.zip in recovery.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ehagberg

JonSCSL said:


> You can unroot via the option in SuperSU then the Tivo app will stream. To reroot you could flash supersu.zip in recovery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


As I've said elsewhere - that might work for you, but didn't for me. I unrooted and the app still claims "unauthorized changes"... so the "unroot and it'll work" isn't necessarily true.


----------



## Bytez

I think it only works on stock roms.


----------



## midas

ehagberg said:


> As I've said elsewhere - that might work for you, but didn't for me. I unrooted and the app still claims "unauthorized changes"... so the "unroot and it'll work" isn't necessarily true.


I just want to clarify something. There are two options of interest in SuperSU. The first once is simply a checkbox to enable Superuser. Farther down the settings list is the option to do a complete uninstall. Did you choose the complete uninstall?


----------



## ehagberg

midas said:


> I just want to clarify something. There are two options of interest in SuperSU. The first once is simply a checkbox to enable Superuser. Farther down the settings list is the option to do a complete uninstall. Did you choose the complete uninstall?


Yes. It's clear that I did that because on reboot the supersu app icon is gone, and the apps I've got that require root also fail to work anymore.


----------



## JonSCSL

ehagberg said:


> Yes. It's clear that I did that because on reboot the supersu app icon is gone, and the apps I've got that require root also fail to work anymore.


Are you on a stock rom? And what device are you using?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## midas

ehagberg said:


> Yes. It's clear that I did that because on reboot the supersu app icon is gone, and the apps I've got that require root also fail to work anymore.


Since the app icon is gone, I would say you did indeed uninstall it. But a few more points to clarify for others trying.

If you just uncheck the 'enable superuser' in SUPERSU your apps that require root will fail. But that is not uninstalling.

If you just go to the app manager and uninstall SUPERSU, the icon will disappear and apps that require root will fail. But Tivo streaming will not work.

The only way is to do the uninstall from within SUPERSU. If you did that and it still doesn't work, obviously something else is going on.


----------



## ehagberg

JonSCSL said:


> Are you on a stock rom? And what device are you using?


Not a stock ROM - but why would/should TiVo care about that? They should only be verifying (if even that) that the os isn't rooted.


----------



## JonSCSL

ehagberg said:


> Not a stock ROM - but why would/should TiVo care about that? They should only be verifying (if even that) that the os isn't rooted.


I read somewhere the the Tivo app does not stream at all on CM based ROMs or anything not stock roms.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ehagberg

JonSCSL said:


> I read somewhere the the Tivo app does not stream at all on CM based ROMs or anything not stock roms.


That may be - but I don't see that documented anywhere by TiVo, nor have they replied to verify that.


----------



## thorpemark

It is hard to believe that TIVO is so anal about people who root devices. I tried to like Samsung's touchwiz... But right now I have chosen to keep my CM11 on TabS and NOT be able to stream. And, of course, make sure not to buy TiVo again.


----------



## Craig in PA

Captainbob said:


> Buy a Nexus phone. My Nexus 4 has no bloatware,* always has the latest version of Android, as soon as it is released *and I don't have to root it and possibly screw up it's functionality with different apps.


Nope. TiVo app does not support Nexus 6. It works on my Nexus 7 which also runs lollipop, so lollipop is not the problem. My N6 is not rooted.


----------



## eelton

A workaround to allow streaming to a rooted device is to use a Plex server and this plugin. I tried it out on a rooted LG G3 and it works fine.

Here is a thread describing it.


----------



## Bytez

eelton said:


> A workaround to allow streaming to a rooted device is to use a Plex server and this plugin. I tried it out on a rooted LG G3 and it works fine.
> 
> Here is a thread describing it.


Thanks for the links. Sounds interesting, I'll have to look into that when I have some time. Is it simple to setup?


----------



## eelton

Bytez said:


> Thanks for the links. Sounds interesting, I'll have to look into that when I have some time. Is it simple to setup?


I already had Plex installed on my computer. I use it to stream to my Roku; I also have the Android app on my phone.

Installing the plugin was very easy--just copy the TiVoToGo.bundle folder into the Plex plugins folder. It then appeared as a channel in Plex. The first time you open the channel it prompts you for the media access key. When you open the channel a second time, your TiVo My Shows appear. You can also choose to download shows rather than stream them.

EDIT:
This may not be entirely reliable. It streams fine on my G3. But I tried it on my [unrooted] Nexus 7--it plays for about 5 seconds then stops, which is behavior others have reported on Android devices.

FURTHER EDIT:
I considered whether the above was because the Nexus 7 is running Android Lollipop, but it also doesn't stream properly on my Sony Xperia Z tablet running Android 4.4.2. Like the Nexus 7, the Sony is unrooted (actually, both the Sony and the Nexus 7 were previously rooted, but I unrooted them to allow the standard TiVo streaming to work).


----------



## Herg

midas said:


> The only way is to do the uninstall from within SUPERSU. If you did that and it still doesn't work, obviously something else is going on.


I have a TF101 tablet running the KatKiss ROM. I just tried uninstalling from within SUPERSU, then rebooting. The icon is gone, but I still can't stream.  Bummer.


----------



## GrillMouster

The latest update that just posted today allows for streaming on rooted devices! They also added compatibility for more devices, including the Nexus 6 and Nexus 9.


----------



## ckelly33

GrillMouster said:


> The latest update that just posted today allows for streaming on rooted devices! They also added compatibility for more devices, including the Nexus 6 and Nexus 9.


I just noticed this when using my daughter's Note 10.1 2014 (rooted, stock). My Note got dropped and is broken so I was messing with hers and gave TiVo a try. I was surprised that it works because in the past it hadn't on my rooted/stock device. I wanted the streaming so I unroofed mine and all has been fine. After hers worked I figured an update had unroofed it but root checker says it is still rooted. Nice to know for when I get mine back!

Anyone know if it works on custom ROMs?


----------



## Bytez

ckelly33 said:


> I just noticed this when using my daughter's Note 10.1 2014 (rooted, stock). My Note got dropped and is broken so I was messing with hers and gave TiVo a try. I was surprised that it works because in the past it hadn't on my rooted/stock device. I wanted the streaming so I unroofed mine and all has been fine. After hers worked I figured an update had unroofed it but root checker says it is still rooted. Nice to know for when I get mine back!
> 
> Anyone know if it works on custom ROMs?


It works on S4 custom rom.


----------



## johnh123

Looks like it is no longer working for me on rooted phone. Anyone else having problems?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JonSCSL

johnh123 said:


> Looks like it is no longer working for me on rooted phone. Anyone else having problems?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Working just fine on Rooted Note 3 running custom rom.


----------

